# Church History This Week (April 4-9)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2005)

The following events in church history occurred this week:

April 4
* 397 -- Death of Ambrose of Milan, Church Father; 
* 1550 -- John Knox publically affirmed the Mass to be idolatry;
* 1622 -- Death of John Welsh, Scottish Presbyterian

April 5
* 1614 -- John Rolfe married Rebecca (Pocahontas) in Jamestown, Virginia
* 1649 -- Death of John Winthrop, English/American Puritan

April 6 
* 1320 -- Scottish Declaration of Arbroath signed;
* 1528 -- Death of Albrecht Durer, German artist;
* 1593 -- Martyrdom of Henry Barrow, English Nonconformist; 
* 1926 -- Birth of Ian Paisley, Ulster Presbyterian

April 7 
* 1724 -- Premier of J.S. Bach's _Die Johannespassion_
* 1770 -- Birth of William Wordsworth, English poet

April 8
* 1629 -- Death of Willem Teellinck, Dutch theologian;
* 1802 -- Napoleon ordered state control of the French Protestant Church;
* 1857 -- Founding of the Christian Reformed Church;
* 1864 -- Day of fasting and prayer proclaimed by Confederate President Jefferson Davis

April 9
* 1609/1621 -- Beginning and end of temporary peace treaty between Spain and Holland (a factor in the Pilgrim's voyage to America); 
* 1945 -- Death of Dietrich Bonhoeffer, German theologian

[Edited on 9-25-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## sastark (Apr 6, 2005)

Great list of events, Andrew! Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)

* bump *


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

Some titles of note amongst the works of Willem Teellinck:

_The Path of True Godliness_
_The Resting Place of the Mind, that is a propounding of the wonderful providence of God whereupon a Christian man ought to rest and repose himself even when all our outward means of helps are cut off from him_
_The ballance of the sanctuarie shewing hovv vve must behaue our selues when wee see and behold the people of God in miserie and oppression vnder the tyranny of their enemies_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

The wedding of Pocahonta and John Rolfe:


----------

